# rallys in ireland



## 111529 (Apr 20, 2008)

does any one know of any rallys or motorhome shows in ireland
from june til august


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

have a look here
chapter


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi tinsom

The Motorcaravanners Club have an active section in Northern Ireland who rally throughout the year.

http://www.mccni.org.uk/


----------



## jackc (Feb 18, 2006)

try this one for southern ireland

http://www.imcc.ie/


----------

